# Ct. Competition



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2009)

Well tomorrow I get to be one of the judges of Ct's biggest wine comp so Ill be tasting probably around 1000 wines. I wonder how much will get absorbed through my tongue and if I have a chance of standing up afterwards!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 28, 2009)

I just cant finger out how you stop drinking when you come across an awesome wine,


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2009)

Those are the ones we sneak home!  Just kidding, I think!


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2009)

Is this a competition that REQUIRES 2 bottles? One for tasting. One for the judges?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2009)

1 Bottle. The rest of the bottle goes home with and gets put in a receptacle with lots of heat and there was a lot of those 3/4 bottles to do so. I didnt take any home myself. It was fun and each of use asted about 45 bottles and yes I have a pretty good buzz! I just didnt have the heart to spit out wine that was decent although there were a few that did get spit out!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 29, 2009)

LMAO!

were you really buzzy after the judging Wade?

Allie

did your favourites win?


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2009)

i bet he had a buzz !


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 30, 2009)

the buzz happened when he found his pick for winner


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Where*

was the competition Wade? I am not to far and I would love to go to one of those things.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 21, 2009)

*C'mon Wade*

Let me know where you have these comps... I think these might be valuable for me to attend and educate my palette....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2009)

I belive the next 1 is in May at St Annes in Norwalk and the price is cheap and includes dinner with it. This is the one I enetered in, the other 1's were just to expensive at the time but i did judge the main 1 in Ct. a few months ago, that was a blast!


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 22, 2009)

*I do believe*

We may just meet face to face in Norwalk. That sounds like a great night


----------

